# Sales during the year



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Stores have sales after Christmas; boxing day and i am wondering when else during the year do stores usually have sales?

I am shopping for a laptop and am wondering if its worth waiting for a sale.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Every week there are sales, especially for things like notebooks.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

For those looking for laptops check on Fathers Day for better deals and Back to School time next the end of August. I've been watching the news and with the disaster in Japan I think what some manager said at Best Buy was if the disaster lasts a few weeks longer it'll effect the cost of electronics of new products.

I know with IIRC with the Toyota Prius as reported on the news some dealers have jacked the price up about 10% ad in some cases it has been reported up to $10,000 extra on the cars due to the manufacturing in Japan.


----------

